# Travel assist Errors. UPDATE!!!



## Onyez (Jul 15, 2021)

Bought a 2021.5 Atlas SEL Premium RLine in April last year and it's been good for the most part; only issue I've had is Travel assist constantly throwing up the "Travel assist currently not available" error. I noticed it a few weeks after I got the car and took it in but the dealership said nothing was wrong. At the time I noticed that it only happens when it's cold. Well recently it's been worse. From the moment I start up the vehicle it just starts going off with the chimes every 10 seconds. It's made the vehicle undrivable.

I called in to VW customer service today and complained about it. They said take it to a dealership. I called the dealership like 5 minutes away from my home (not the one where I bought the vehicle) to set-up an appointment for next week and the person I spoke to said I just needed to reset the ACC speed and to bring it in. I tried to tell him that it was more than just resetting the ACC speed and he blew me off and said to just bring it in and he'll do it. Took it in and he got into the vehicle and tried to reset it but no luck there. The error just kept going off and even with the car parked. They plugged their computer into the obd11 port and didn't really get anything other than the system is working fine but one of the sensors in the front of the car isn't communicating with properly with the system.

Will have to take it back in next Thursday so they can take a proper look at it since. Has anyone experienced this travel assist issue and what was the fix

*Update 1: 02/04/2022*: So i took it to the dealer yesterday morning and dropped it off. I got a call in the afternoon that the car was ready to be picked up and that the issue was fixed. they said they had to reset the system and that seemed to fix it. drove it for a little bit after and parked it for the night. started the car this morning and the travel assist error came back on as usual with the chime every 10 seconds. Also noticed that there was water dripping from the headliner of the vehicle. looked up and the front passenger side of the headliner was all soaking wet as it had been raining all night in NoVa.

To say I was pissed was an understatement. I had my 6 month old son in the car so i turned around and took him to his grandmas house and then took the Vehicle back to the dealer. This Vehicle is not even a year old and has only 6000 miles on it. I'm considering getting a lawyer and filing a lemon law case

*Update 2: 02/07/2022* - Got a call from the dealership this morning that they put my vehicle through a "leak test" and could tell that there was a leak but couldn't figure out where it was coming from. They've been instructed by Volkswagen to stop all work on my car as they're going to send someone from the quality department to come take a look at it and figure it out. They don't know when the person will be out and they don't have a loaner vehicle for me at the moment


----------



## Onyez (Jul 15, 2021)

Update: So i took it to the dealer yesterday morning and dropped it off. I got a call in the afternoon that the car was ready to be picked up and that the issue was fixed. they said they had to reset the system and that seemed to fix it. drove it for a little bit after and parked it for the night. started the car this morning and the travel assist error came back on as usual with the chime every 10 seconds. Also noticed that there was water dripping from the headliner of the vehicle. looked up and the front passenger side of the headliner was all soaking wet as it had been raining all night in NoVa. 

To say I was pissed was an understatement. I had my 6 month old son in the car so i turned around and took him to his grandmas house and then took the Vehicle back to the dealer. This Vehicle is not even a year old and has only 6000 miles on it. I'm considering getting a lawyer and filing a lemon law case


----------



## Mustang Matt (Mar 26, 2019)

> I noticed it a few weeks after I got the car and took it in but the dealership said nothing was wrong.


The old VW dealership motto. Every single time I take my car in they say this. If there was a dead person on the ground and someone was standing next to them with a smoking gun, they'd say "We didn't see him get shot so we can't verify he's dead."


----------



## Onyez (Jul 15, 2021)

NEW UPDATE: See below for the work that was done on my Atlas

"CUST STATES CK WATER LEAKING INTO VEHICLE ALONG FRT OF SUNROOF AND LIGHTING PANEL TECH WATER TESTED SUNROOF-- LEAK COMING FROM UNDER SUN ROOF FRAME- INSPECTED DRAINS- CLEAR - FOUND SUNROOF OUTER SEAL ADHESIVE NOT HOLDING-QTM INSPECTED-CONTACTED TECH LINE REMOVED GLASS AND REPLACED OUTER SEAL- RETESTED -OPERATING TO VWOA SPECS AT THIS TIME 

TRAVEL ASSIST WARNING CAME BACK ON--CHECK AND ADVISE TECH RAN GFF-FAULTS B17B804 B17B8F2--RAN TEST PLAN DIAGNOSED AND REPLACED J1158 STEERING CONTROL UNIT CLEARED FAULTS AND SYSTEM OPERATING TO VWOA SPECS AT THIS TIME. "


The travel assist Errors resumed the very next day and a new error has started showing up too. FRONT ASSIST NOT AVAILABLE. NO SENSOR VIEW. 

At this point it's time to start the lemon law process


----------



## Onyez (Jul 15, 2021)

New update: My wife had to take it back on president's day because the light came back on after I picked it up the Friday before. Another error showed up too. Front assist not working. So that meant at the time I was driving my car, the front safety assistance features were not going to work. 

They changed the whole steering wheel and that seemed to fix it. Haven't had any issues with travel assist since. To the best of my knowledge, VW knew the fix was changing the whole steering wheel but asked the dealership to change button parts and control unit on the old steering to see if it would fix it


----------



## rbridge (4 d ago)

Onyez said:


> Bought a 2021.5 Atlas SEL Premium RLine in April last year and it's been good for the most part; only issue I've had is Travel assist constantly throwing up the "Travel assist currently not available" error. I noticed it a few weeks after I got the car and took it in but the dealership said nothing was wrong. At the time I noticed that it only happens when it's cold. Well recently it's been worse. From the moment I start up the vehicle it just starts going off with the chimes every 10 seconds. It's made the vehicle undrivable.
> 
> I called in to VW customer service today and complained about it. They said take it to a dealership. I called the dealership like 5 minutes away from my home (not the one where I bought the vehicle) to set-up an appointment for next week and the person I spoke to said I just needed to reset the ACC speed and to bring it in. I tried to tell him that it was more than just resetting the ACC speed and he blew me off and said to just bring it in and he'll do it. Took it in and he got into the vehicle and tried to reset it but no luck there. The error just kept going off and even with the car parked. They plugged their computer into the obd11 port and didn't really get anything other than the system is working fine but one of the sensors in the front of the car isn't communicating with properly with the system.
> 
> ...


Update 01/09/2023 - this is still an outstanding error. VW Service has told me for 7 months that theres a software update coming. So annoying driving a car that constantly chimes. the car isnt even a year old and i'm prepared to get rid of it !


----------



## Onyez (Jul 15, 2021)

rbridge said:


> Update 01/09/2023 - this is still an outstanding error. VW Service has told me for 7 months that theres a software update coming. So annoying driving a car that constantly chimes. the car isnt even a year old and i'm prepared to get rid of it !


There is no software update that'll fix a hardware issue. The steering wheel in my atlas had to be changed to fix it on mine. There was something wrong with the wiring that causes it to short out the system. Have them change the steering wheel


----------

